# Black & White Overo Stallion



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

What disciplines are you looking to compete in?


----------



## Secondblessing (Jan 3, 2011)

Western


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Secondblessing said:


> Western


Western what? There is soooo meny diffrent things in Western.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey I know a lovely already bred Arabian mare that is desperate need of a home. AND several pinto Arabians, Arabian crosses that are also in need of homes (desperately). All sitting at rescues waiting for homes if I could tempt you : )

Are you looking for something specific? Can you post pics of your mare?


----------



## Secondblessing (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes, I am aware there are many different types of "western". ) If you have info on a b&w overo stallion, please post that info.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

So you just want any random black and white overo stallion? 

A lot easier to narrow down stallions that might work for you if you gave a specific discipline. 

Would also make it even easier if you posted pictures of the mare you want to breed and what direction you are wanting to go so stallions could be suggested to complement your mare.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Or you could adopt a weanling  Mare stays safe, foal gets a home. Win win situation 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I have a feeling her only requirements are B&W and_ cheap_ stud fee. :?

Everything else is just fluff, because she probably hasn't considered past having a 'kyoot foal'.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Before we make the usual judgment call so prevalent on this site lets ask questions at to what the specifics are...eh.

To the OP--

First...what area are you in.

Are you looking at a specific price range. Specific size or ???

What are you planning for the foal besides western...like WP or games or ????????


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Gosh, I was thinking the OP was actually being responsible until.....

OP, people are asking you specific questions so they can actually be helpful.

If you truly want a good stallion answer the questions.

If you just want to see photos of pretty stallions repost in the photo section.


----------



## Secondblessing (Jan 3, 2011)

Just because a person choose not to answer a question, they get rude response just because the other person can not respect their request.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Most people ask these question to help better answer the original question. Snotty responses get no one anywhere.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

I think the OP was looking for this one!

Black Overo Paint Stud

:rofl:


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

^^Shhhh, don't give her ideas!!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

equiniphile said:


> ^^Shhhh, don't give her ideas!!


After I posted that I was like hmmmm I shure hope she isn't going to be like "He's AMAZING!" I would have to shoot myself.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Hahahahaha "with unregistered stock".

Who wants to pay all that money for a planned, unregistered horse?


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

ilovemyPhillip said:


> Hahahahaha "with unregistered stock".
> 
> Who wants to pay all that money for a planned, unregistered horse?


Well it's not that it's unregistered as much as it's down right ungly conformationly.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Lets try and keep it on track, guys. 

To the OP if you are still here, 
For anyone to help you pick out a stud it's helpful to know what you are looking for other than just colour. Discipline? Size? Pictures of your mare can be helpful to find a stud that will compliment her. 

By just saying you want a black and white overo western stud, there's no way to really give you a helpful answer.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I agree with spastic...

"western stud" doesn't really give anyone a real clue as to what you are wanting from the foal; western involves many different aspects, so are you looking for a stallion with pleasure, or gaming background? Reining, or cowhorse? Halter? etc, etc...'western' is not descriptive enough for us to really give you what you are wanting, because the breeds have been refined over the year to give the breeders/owners stock that do well in events that they've specifically bred for. 

And as far as overo...you will want to make sure he is not a carrier for lethal white; you would want to make sure your own mare is not a carrier as well, and if she's sabino (corret me if I'm wrong paint fans) she "could be". Color on color, especially in paints, is not always the best option to get color in the first place, and especially when it may cost the foal it's life (LWS).


----------



## Secondblessing (Jan 3, 2011)

I have two Stallions that I am considering but am very dissappointed at the response from several of the members who posted from this site. I have been a moderator on other sites & this is not a way to handle a post nor was it tolerated. People need to learn to respect another person's thoughts & ideas. Quality BW Overo's in Texas are hard to find but am pleased with the two Quality Stallions I have found.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Excuse me? 

You came on here looking for a black and white overo stud without giving us any further information. When we ask you questions you don't bother to answer. In order for the members on here to determine a good match to your mare we need more information which you wouldn't provide...

So who is the rude one?

Without any further information beside wanting a black and white overo stallion in Texas that is western....

Here he has a western saddle on, he's in Texas and he's black and white. Whether or not he'd compliment your mare or fit your liking or I do not know because that is all the info I have. 









http://www.equine.com/stallions-at-stud/stallion-ad-757342.html


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Unfortunately alot of folks jump to the "backyard breeder" bandwagon quite quickly, especially when there have been no specifics given on the subject from a potential breeder. I'm not saying that the rude comments were proper, because they aren't and folks get warnings for posting like that, but when you refused to answer questions that were pointed at actually helping you, folks get agitated at the thought that you may not be thoroughly thinking the risks of breeding through, and may not have a mare that is 'breeding quality', which could put her and the foal at risk by being bred. 

There are TONS of unwanted horses out there, and people continue to breed (often for the wrong reasons), and that is what folks get haughty about. 

In order to find a stallion to compliment a mare, it's nice to visualize what qualities the mare has, and what attributes you may need from the stud, to compliment the mare. 

I'm in Colorado, so I am of absolutely no help in regard to knowing anyone with Paints in TX; perhaps search dreamhorse?


----------



## Secondblessing (Jan 3, 2011)

Had this post not taken such a negative turn questions would have been answered....but life goes on.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

ShutUpJoe has actually given you a decent looking option...Not sure if he would compliment your mare, or what you want for the foal, but I like him...


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Is he still counted as western even though they have pics of him in an english saddle?


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Well if he does both, that should be a good thing, I would think...even if she wants the foal for western; i would say his confo fits both...

Actually I like him better western, now that I scrolled over far enough to see the english ones!!! BUT, I did notice he's in Wisconsin, and OP is in TX...

OP have you considered possibly doing AI? Or do you want to handbreed? I think if you AI'ed you would have alot of quality stallions to choose from, rather than just having to choose from a select few in TX.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I know, I feel shameless but I was joking, lol. I'll stop now. I thought he was in Texas. Darn it. 

How about this one? Is he western without a saddle? I'm confused : /









Or this one...I'm not sure if they would even be close to her. Texas is a big state and all. 

They say this guy produces anything under the moon.









Of course if I were on the hunt for a Black Overo stud I think I'd fork out the money for Rock Four. 
::drool::









I don't think they crossbred though.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

ShutUpJoe said:


> Of course if I were on the hunt for a Black Overo stud I think I'd fork out the money for Rock Four.
> ::drool::
> 
> 
> ...


***Drools on keyboard!!!***:shock::razz:


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I know! I want to reach through the screen and ...pet...him, lol.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

mom2pride said:


> And as far as overo...you will want to make sure he is not a carrier for lethal white; you would want to make sure your own mare is not a carrier as well, and if she's sabino (corret me if I'm wrong paint fans) she "could be". Color on color, especially in paints, is not always the best option to get color in the first place, and especially when it may cost the foal it's life (LWS).


Just going to clear this up for you Mom2pride 

OP said her mare was a black Arab. Fortunately, Arabs don't have the frame gene that causes LWO, she is not a carrier and can be bred to a Frame stallion with no hesitations 

Sabino is not responsible for LWO, but can create full white horses


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Chiilaa said:


> Just going to clear this up for you Mom2pride
> 
> OP said her mare was a black Arab. Fortunately, Arabs don't have the frame gene that causes LWO, she is not a carrier and can be bred to a Frame stallion with no hesitations
> 
> Sabino is not responsible for LWO, but can create full white horses


Thanks, I wasn't totally sure on that...:wink: (I knew it was Arab)


----------



## Secondblessing (Jan 3, 2011)

Yep, my mare is a black arabian with a white star just above her eyes. I have ridden all my life & Layla is my third Arabian to own. The Arabians are my choice of breed. When I bought my first horse, I was looking for a grey...I rode QH, Gaited, etc...but when I saw MY Grey Arabian Gelding, about 15 yrs ago, it was love at first sight. He was green broke so I didn't get to ride him for a while but he was worth the wait. If ShutupJoe would please provide info on the Stallions he posted, then I can research them. 

I do prefer western in my horses & yes, Layla rides western well...It's like being in a rocking chair when riding her, she is very smooth. Now if it will be just halter, western pleasure, cutting etc....I've not gotten that far yet in my decision.

And you're right......Texas is a very biiiiiiiiiig state. Do you know Texas is the only State that can fly our flag the same height as The United States of America....cuz Texas was it's own county.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Rock Four is in...Indiana or Illinois. I'm not sure. They do do AI.

I'm going to ask nicely if we may see a photo of your mare that way we can tell what stallion might compliment her the best? And why would you want to breed her to a QH if you like Arabs so much? (Not to sound offensive I was asked a similar question when I said I might breed my Haflinger to a Vanner stallion). 

Here are the links to the two stallions I found in Texas.
BEAUTIFUL BLACK OVERO STALLION "BLUE MAX" BLOODLINES | Equine.com


The other one is off this website which has a few other overos for you to consider

Paint Horse Breeders Horses For Sale in East Texas
BBF Dr. Dixon
Not really all that great but he's black overo. 











There are these guys:
APHA Homozygous Paint Stallions for stud Texas

Mmmmm I like









Double Luck Farm - Sonny Dee Max

There are more on the one website I posted. But I think I'll just sit and stare at Sonny Dee Max and this one


----------



## Secondblessing (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes you can ask me anything nicely.  I will upload some pics of her soon.

I do love Arabians & the "painted" Arabians also, especially the b&w painted Arabians. 

The first stallion you have listed is "Im Something Special" & he's my first choice & they don't live too far from me. He has an awesome bloodline (lots of Leo, Bar & Poco) plus according to APHA, of his 24 offspring, 17 are overo with 10 being b&w overo plus with my mare being black, the odds of having a b&w overo are strong. I know with a tobino homozygus paint & black gene, I will get a b&w but am keeping my fingers crossed with this stallion. The color black goes back 15 generations on him & I love the overo pattern. There is always a chance, the offspring could be solid but this stallion throws a lot more overos than solid.

I still look at other stallions but have not found another that I like as much as this one so far. Once I know for sure which stallion I want, I will talk to my vet for his opinion & feedback on my top two choices.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

His color is great. I wish they would have posted better pics of him though. : /


----------



## Secondblessing (Jan 3, 2011)

Sonny Dee Max is related to Im Something Special......


----------



## Secondblessing (Jan 3, 2011)

Sonny Dee Max is a good looking stallion so will reseach him also... I will check him out on APHA tomorrow.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Why do you want to breed her to the paint? Why not to arab? I've seen some western trained arabs - they looked lovely. I'm just curious...


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

What is lethal white? I have never heard of it


----------



## Secondblessing (Jan 3, 2011)

kitten_Val said:


> Why do you want to breed her to the paint? Why not to arab? I've seen some western trained arabs - they looked lovely. I'm just curious...


 
If you read a few post above yours, you will have your answer...


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

littrella said:


> What is lethal white? I have never heard of it


Overo Lethal White Syndrom 

I've seen it happening in place I got my own paint from.... It's awful....


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

What is really sad about OLWs is that there are breeders out there that find the 25% chance of a dead foal worth the chance of getting color. The really sad part about that is breeding frame to frame doesn't increase the chances of color at all. It just gives you a chance at having a foal that doesn't survive. ETA - the breeder that I got my paint mare from is one of the aforementioned. He has also discussed with me and numerous other people how many OLWs foals that this family has produced. He and his see nothing wrong with it and accept it as an acceptable loss...


OP - You're wanting to produce a black/white overo correct? I would make sure to breed to a homozygous black. You could always test your mare to see if she is homozygous. Knowing a horse has a bunch of blacks in it's pedigree really isn't saying much as red is recessive and is covered by they black.


----------



## Secondblessing (Jan 3, 2011)

Homozygous black is a great trait to have but several of the Overo Stallions that "are" homozygous black I have looked at have thrown other colors which was a surprise to me.


----------



## Secondblessing (Jan 3, 2011)

Pics are posted.....


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Secondblessing said:


> Homozygous black is a great trait to have but several of the Overo Stallions that "are" homozygous black I have looked at have thrown other colors which was a surprise to me.


What do you mean by other colors? Like bay, dun, buckskin? If that is the case those came from the dam and not the stallion. If he is EE aa (homozygous black and no agouti (bay/brown)) he cannot pass anything but black for a base color. The dam would supply the modifiers such as agouti (bay/brown), dun or cream, etc.


----------



## Secondblessing (Jan 3, 2011)

That's interesting cuz what I was told years ago, if the Stallion or a Mare is homozygus for a color or pattern etc.....that's all they would produce when bred & no matter what other color or pattern they were bred to.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

All it means is that homozygous sire/dam will pass that gene on. The other half of the equation adds genes as well and those will affect how the horse looks. 


Like say you bred a homozygous black, frame overo stallion (EE aa Oo) to a sorrel mare who is homozygous for agouti and has no frame (ee AA oo). You are guaranteed a bay with a 50% chance of the foal being a frame carrier or not (Ee Aa Oo (bay frame carrier) or Ee Aa oo (bay)). 

Breed that same stallion to a mare that is sorrel but heterozygous for agouti and also without frame(ee Aa oo). You have a 50% chance of bay and a 50% chance of black. There is once again a 50% chance of being frame. you have this - Ee Aa oo (bay), Ee Aa Oo (bay frame carrier), Ee aa oo (black), Ee aa Oo (black frame carrier).

And it goes on and on with the more modifiers you add.


----------



## Secondblessing (Jan 3, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> All it means is that homozygous sire/dam will pass that gene on. The other half of the equation adds genes as well and those will affect how the horse looks.
> 
> 
> Like say you bred a homozygous black, frame overo stallion (EE aa Oo) to a sorrel mare who is homozygous for agouti and has no frame (ee AA oo). You are guaranteed a bay with a 50% chance of the foal being a frame carrier or not (Ee Aa Oo (bay frame carrier) or Ee Aa oo (bay)).
> ...


What is agouti?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Agouti is what makes a horse bay or brown. It restricts black to "points" of the horse. 

There are only two base colors in horses. Black and red. Everything else modifies those two base colors.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Stallions | EMB Stables

Captain Midnight isn't bad and he's in Texas. I kind of wonder how many LWS foals they had though.. If you look at his pedigree, they're all overos..


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Poseidon - I believe that breeding leading up to him was before the OLWS came to light too. But I am not 100% on that.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

NdAppy said:


> Poseidon - I believe that breeding leading up to him was before the OLWS came to light too. But I am not 100% on that.


That would be really depressing.. having your foals die without knowing the cause. At least it's commonly known about nowadays.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Sadly I don't think it is as commonly known as you think. I run across a lot of people who don't know what it is.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I think you need to focus on a stallion that throws nice necks. I'm not an expert on horse confirmation. Layla is a pretty girl, makes me think of Black Stallion. But from the photo I don't think Captain Midnight would fit her.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Which is truly unfortunate. I also don't know many people who breed. My friend knows about it because she wants to breed at some point in her life, even though she wants to breed Thoroughbreds.


----------



## Secondblessing (Jan 3, 2011)

Isaw Captain Midnight also and checked him out on APHA. He is 50/50 on overos and solids. I hope to go see "I'm Something Special" next weekend. I want to see him in person so I can really see his neck and head. Shutupjoe, thanks for the compliment on Layla. ) *m curious though how u picked ur screen name?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

